# Owner Sick; 2 Dogs Need New Home!!



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

They look a little small to be Dane mixes....but that's beside the point. They are adorable and if wifey'd let me I'd take em.  Hopefully someone will be able to help!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We need to find an all breed rescue that will take them. Where are they located?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They look pittbull to me.Weight doesn't fit a lab,let alone a GD.They look like sweet dogs.I hope they can be relocated,together.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

mylissyk said:


> We need to find an all breed rescue that will take them. Where are they located?


Melissa, I am waiting for the location. I sent an email back asking for the location and have been waiting. As soon as I get it, I will post it. 

I was thinking pit bull mix as opposed to great dane. Too small at that age to be a great dane mix. Neither here nor there. They need help. Lets hope they can be relocated together. Just cant imagine having to give up my dogs but in this guy's case, I am sure it is heartbreaking for him. So I hope these dogs not only are relocated together but live a long happy loving life.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope these two can stay together and find a new home..... I think they could have some dane in the..... They just take after more the other mix........


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Hope these two can stay together and find a new home..... I think they could have some dane in the..... They just take after more the other mix........


Good point Mary. 

Okay we have the location. They are in Georgia just on the outside of Atlanta.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Atlanta Dog Squad?


This one is a no-kill shelter
www.atlantapetrescue.org


----------

